# Piranha Zit



## vinniegambini (Feb 28, 2003)

My piranha has like a big round zit on the front of it's jaw. It turns white and back to red every now and then. I was beginning to think this was from when it would hit the glass of the tank. Both of my P's do this but the zit is on only one of them Any help would be greatly appreciated!!

Thanks!


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

Still sounds like it's from hitting the glass. Can you get a pic?


----------



## vinniegambini (Feb 28, 2003)

Then I guess there is not too much I can do then. I will try and put a pic up tonight. Thanks!


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

A usefull link


----------

